# Breeder Question



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have spoken with 3 breeders in my area. One of the breeders just did not seem to have much time on her hands to speak with me. I am looking for a breeder that feels that it is just as important to get to know me, as I am of them.

The second gal (SS) I spoke with spent a total of 1 1/2 hours on the phone with me, letting me ask a ton of newbie questions, etc. She also referred me to another breeder (KS) close to me. They are both on the AMA website, breed for love and not for the money, and the second gal is actually a AMA breeder mentor.

KS will not have any litters after the first of the year, which is when I am looking to get one. SS will have a litter, but of course, whether she has the perfect little boy for me is unknown.

So, after reading here all day, I also read about another great breeder (LP) [also an AMA breeder mentor] that is near me.

SS said that if she does not have a little boy for me then, that she will help me find one. But, I am being very picky about who I want to get a puppy from.

So, should I also go ahead and contact LP and see if she is going to have a litter after the first of the year too?

Because I have never done this before, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to get on a list with several breeders or what?

Thanks for any help you can give me. Jules


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know who all you are mentioning here as I don't quite understand the capital letter thing.
Since it will be awhile I wouldn't be too concerned until a litter is on the ground. 
As for breeders' personalities and the time they take with you, I think it's important to know 
the background of the breeder and her lines making certain they are health conscious but do 
show regularly (AKC). Many clients tend to go elsewhere when looking 
for a pup in the distant future so some breeders do not take too much time until the time gets 
closer. Others take deposits and your list of wants as much as a year in advance although there
is no guarantee the pup will be there for you when you want it and part of your money is tied up
with that breeder. 
Show breeders may be busy at any given time and cannot chat at great lengths - just like anyone in life.

I do know many of us have had healthy and well adjusted maltese from many AMA breeders
as well as other show breeders who may not be on the AMA list.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is up to you. I usually pick one breeder I am most comfortable with and will likely have what I want and wait....


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Cosey, I'm new here ... I used initials because I wasn't sure I wanted to post their names. ??

SS is Sarah Stangeland, KS is Kathy Sanguinet, and LP is Lynda Podgurski.

Thanks! Jules


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Aug 25 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822160


> Cosey, I'm new here ... I used initials because I wasn't sure I wanted to post their names. ??
> 
> SS is Sarah Stangeland, KS is Kathy Sanguinet, and LP is Lynda Podgurski.
> 
> Thanks! Jules[/B]



Hi Jules,
I have dogs from KS and SS and adore them both (the dogs and the breeders!). They and Lynda all breed on a small scale with dogs that are raised in their homes. I speak with Sarah almost daily, Kathy is much busier but she is good with texting and email typically. I think Lynda is also a bit busier these days with her family. 

I'm in Manhattan Beach, are you close by? If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Tami! I am in Rancho Cucamonga.

As I said, I have spoken on the phone a lot with Sarah. And I spoke with Kathy, but we spent more time talking about Farmtown on Facebook. LOL

Other than the questions I had asked earlier, that is all I have now. 

HUGz! Julee


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I used to live there, too! Welcome to SM and good luck in your puppy search, can't wait to see pix of the little one when you finally get him. They are simply the best dogs in the world!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

So Tami, do you think I should contact Lynda Podgurski?

HUGz! Julee


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Aug 25 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822185


> So Tami, do you think I should contact Lynda Podgurski?
> 
> HUGz! Julee[/B]


Sure, she has 3 puppies out of the full brother of my boy (from Sarah) that I heard are gorgeous! But both boys may already be spoken for and she is planning on hanging on to the little girl...... I personally like older dogs that the breeder has kept for show but then something goes off (i.e. bite). I think the puppies are around 8 weeks old right now, so you never know if both boys will definitely be gone in 4 more weeks and there is always the chance that in 3 months the girl might be available. Lynda is a very nice and experienced breeder/exhibitor.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I got your PM, and do want to get a puppy after the first of the year, so I will call her. If I had the money right now, Kathy has a little boy *sigh* but I don't have the cash yet.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont know any of the breeders you mentioned but just want to say that I trust Tami's opinion and taste in this regard b/c I have also consulted her for advice before! :thumbsup: 

Welcome to the forum, there are many knowledgeable members here, such as Tami, who can help you tremendously!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822208


> I dont know any of the breeders you mentioned but just want to say that I trust Tami's opinion and taste in this regard b/c I have also consulted her for advice before! :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum, there are many knowledgeable members here, such as Tami, who can help you tremendously![/B]



awwww, thank you Alice!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Absolutely! Just telling the truth! When I was a novice and didn't know what to do w/ raising Mia, you gave me so much wonderful advice and beyond!!! So I definitely trust your opinions! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sarah has become a good friend of mine and is soooo helpful whenever I have any questions. Personally, I think you'd get a really nice dog from all of the breeders you mentioned.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys ... I really do appreciate all of your help!!

Big HUGz! Julee


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would definitely get in contact with several breeders and check in with them from time to time to see what they will have available when you are finally able to get your new little boy. When I was searching for a 2nd Maltese (Preston), I stayed in contact with 3 different breeders as I knew I would be happy with a puppy from either of them. I had to wait a while for the perfect one to become available, but I couldn't be happier with what I ended up with.


----------

